# Time for an online fishing tournament



## Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

We have not had one of these for awhile, but its time again in my opinion.

Would you be interested? This would be a bass fishing tournament over a period of time, and it wont cost you anything to join except that you will have to buy or use a lure specific to the tournament.

By that I mean we are going to have a top water fishing tournament that you can only use top water lures, nothing that goes under the surface......frogs, buzzbaits, poppers....etc

Second one would be a Jig fishing tournament....only jigs with or without trailers would be allowed.

The idea is to get people to focus on specific techniques only. So you are either good at it, or avoid it because you have no confidence. Now you have a reason to focus on that technique.

Rules are simple, you can only enter fish during the time period of each tournament, and there has to be something in the picture of my choice that will prove that you only caught it durning that time. We have used dollar bills, keys, decals.....etc in the past. You get the idea.

Im sure there are many questions, so ask away and I will answer them as they come. First let's take a poll to see if there is interest.

Prize: C'mon now you now it will be worth it. 8)


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

If you have a question, ask away. If you have a question, I'm sure someone else does. There are no stupid questions. 

Well, one time some meathead asked if he could tow his jon boat with a bicycle, but thats another story for another day. :LOL2: 

Seriously, this is going to be fun and hopefully we all learn a technique we are not comfortable with. Everyone wins in the end.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 4, 2018)

Even though I may be embarrassed, let's do it.


----------



## schukster (Mar 4, 2018)

Sounds like fun. Maybe we could have another one this summer. Its going to take a very determined bass to go after a surface lure thru 18" of ice. 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 4, 2018)

Are we going to specify saltwater or freshwater?


----------



## Jake2250 (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm in!! This will give me the drive to get my boat finished in time for top water action this spring! Keep us posted on how and what we need to do! 
Will there be large cash prizes awarded to the winners? What and how big of a new boat will we win? 
Is it just the size of the fish? Or will it be the overall weight of the tournament? Only thing will be judging,, no way to xray fish full of lead weights! (Oh wait,, those are illegal in some states)! 
Sound like fun though!


----------



## richg99 (Mar 4, 2018)

Shuckster?? I wish I could find it, but there was a post recently (not on this site) that showed a fish breaking through thin ice to get at a lure dragged on top. Must have been pretty hungry, after a long winter's nap.


----------



## schukster (Mar 4, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Shuckster?? I wish I could find it, but there was a post recently (not on this site) that showed a fish breaking through thin ice to get at a lure dragged on top. Must have been pretty hungry, after a long winter's nap.



https://www.wideopenspaces.com/icebreaker-bass-breaks-through-the-ice-to-hit-topwater-lure/

I did a search and found this one. I guess I don't have a reason not to join the tournament.



Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Mar 4, 2018)

That is the video. No excuses for you Northern guys at any time in the year from now on!

Ha Ha ( I'm originally from Chicago, I know about Winters)


----------



## Mainline9 (Mar 4, 2018)

I’m not easily embarrassed - I’m in. In fact, I feel like a winner already as it’s not costing me $30 to finish near the back of the pack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Mar 4, 2018)

Yeah, the price is right.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm a trout guy I have to ask what is a top water lure -- is that something like a dry fly? :LOL2: 

Seriously I think this is a fantastic idea.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 4, 2018)

^^^what about the rest of us??decent bass lakes don't exist around my area.i'd be more than happy to school youse guys on swinging some flies though.i'll even keep to topwater flies to keep it fair.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 4, 2018)

bcbouy said:


> ^^^what about the rest of us??decent bass lakes don't exist around my area.i'd be more than happy to school youse guys on swinging some flies though.i'll even keep to topwater flies to keep it fair.



I hear there are some good bass fishing places in Washington state. Looks like a road trip might be in order.


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 5, 2018)

I'd be in on something like this. Sounds like fun.


----------



## EZ707 (Mar 5, 2018)

Count me in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WV1951 (Mar 5, 2018)

Heck, yea. we are a month from getting on the water. Should have mine ready by then, assuming my deal doesn't fall through before Saturday.
So you are talking pictures?


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi,
1, Species will be for Bass (sorry guys if you dont fish for bass) 
- The beauty of this tournament is size does not matter. You will be allowed to enter up to 5 fish for submission as long as they are caught with the specified lure types and the special item in the picture. Every entry counts for a chance. Winner will be chosen randomly. In my mind this makes it fair. 
- Timeframe will be when there is open water for everyone. An Example of this might be a 2 week period starting memorial day weekend. 

These are just my ideas and I welcome suggestions. The idea behind this type of tournament is to focus on a technique to learn it and just have fun.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 7, 2018)

Sounds good to me.

Let me suggest an "add-on" tournament for non-bass areas. 

I've always believed that a bass lure will catch all sorts of other fish. What about a side-tournament, using the exact same lure, for the non-bass guys? 

i.e. If the selected lure was a Senko worm (or a Whopper-Plopper) let anyone who wants to, fish for any fish they want, following the same rules that the bass guys do. 

This second tournament would require another prize, of course. If that was a problem, I'm sure we could take up a collection to fund it.

Just an idea. richg99


----------



## Snowshoe (Mar 7, 2018)

What about fly fishing category?


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 7, 2018)

or how about the biggest freshwater fish? maybe i can shoot some video of a 6 foot sturgeon jumping.it's an awesome sight.i demolished my wifes favourite salmon rod when i hooked one by accident a few years ago.that was the last time i went salmon fishing with braided line.she still brings it up.


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> Let me suggest an "add-on" tournament for non-bass areas.
> 
> ...





bcbouy said:


> or how about the biggest freshwater fish? maybe i can shoot some video of a 6 foot sturgeon jumping.it's an awesome sight.i demolished my wifes favourite salmon rod when i hooked one by accident a few years ago.that was the last time i went salmon fishing with braided line.she still brings it up.





Snowshoe said:


> What about fly fishing category?



Keep bringing the ideas. I will try to include everyone somehow.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 8, 2018)

how about a simple "BIGGEST Fish", can be caught in fresh or salt? or oddest fish caught?


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2018)

lovedr79 said:


> how about a simple "BIGGEST Fish", can be caught in fresh or salt? or oddest fish caught?



Those could be a side prizes, but not for this tournament. Trying to figure out level playing field as best we can. 

In my mind 5 entries big or small are 5 entries. The idea is that you learn and perfect the technique and have fun doing it. Sound cool?


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 8, 2018)

Whatever you decide, I'm in. I focus on trout, but have been known to pick up a ditch pickle from time to time. :LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 11, 2018)

Count me in. Ready for another one.


----------



## DiveLiberty (Mar 20, 2018)

I'd jump in on this action! 

I agree with you that Bass is the most "universal" sport fish. I'd love to see Crankbaits as one of the suggested methods. You can catch a bass on a Crankbait pretty much year round, which would even the playing field a bit.


----------



## WV1951 (Apr 29, 2018)

Update?


----------

